# Eu ma plictisesc ingrozitar.



## hippychick

I was sent this message, could someone help with it please?

´Ce faci fetita? Eu ma plictisesc ingrozitar. Te pup. Pa pa.´

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Trisia

Hi.

I'll try:
_How are you, girlie? I'm awfully bored. Kisses. Bye Bye (= See ya)_

Cultural trivia 
"Kisses" is normally used like you'd say "Best wishes," or "Cheers"--it doesn't necessarily mean anything (just in case you were wondering).


----------



## hippychick

Thats great thank you very much!!


----------



## Trisia

Happy to have been of some assistance.


----------

